# Having period like bleeding during the first month of pregnancy?



## 123 (Jun 16, 2005)

I'm wondering if you ladies have any insights or experiences on a situation like this one. Dh and I aren't ttc, but I suppose it could have happened. Last month my period was 10 days late, but I didn't notice until today since we've been busy and I just wrote it on the calendar when it happened and went on my way. My periods have been light since they came back after dd was born, so I wouldn't have noticed if it was light. Though I can't recall that it was any different from normal.

Last week I noticed that I was getting absurdly emotional. Dh snapped at me for some little thing and I sulked all day. Not normal for me. Also news items would make me feel like crying. So I looked at the calendar and found that I was only two weeks past my last period, and this is not how I get at ovulation. The next day I came down with a coughing and fever bug that's going around here, so I assumed that explained the nausea I began to experience and the aversion to food (both normal pregnancy symptoms for me). The excess emotions have also continued and gotten worse. Today I actually teared up at a scene in a kid's movies that I've seen at least 300 times. Feeling like crying is one thing, actually doing it is another. So I looked back at the calendar and discovered that my last period was 10 days late. I looked back at the calendars for the last 8 years and I've only had one other period nearly that late, which was a wacky anovulatory cycle when my ds was a baby (I was charting at that time). I'm pretty sure I ovulated this last month because I wrote it down. I sometimes feel it and I write it on the calendar when I do. It was at day 16, which is about normal for me (day 29 is my normal AF).

Does this happen much (assuming I am pregnant)? I'm not sure I want to test because dh would flip out. Obviously if I miss this month's period or continue with the nausea and aversions once I'm not sick, I will. But I'm curious if other people have had something like this happen.


----------



## ASusan (Jun 6, 2006)

Yes. I got my periods back when DS was 27 mos. (He's now 49 mos.) They were always 10 days long and every 21 days (ugh!). I got pregnant, and had a lighter, 5-day period at about 27 days, during my first month of pregnancy. I guess it was about correlated with when "implantation bleeding" would have occurred.

But, I had just started taking Chinese herbs to regulate my cycle, so I thought the lighter, later period was my cycle getting back on track! Luckily, we were doing that in preparation to TTC.

I hope things go well for you.


----------

